# Mystery Prop



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

14 pitch? Don't recognize any prop brand names starting with K.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Yamaha Number


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

yamaha k gearcase 14 pitch
put it on your 70 and try her out


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> yamaha k gearcase 14 pitch
> put it on your 70 and try her out


A lightly cupped 14 pitch around 13 1/2” diameter should work fine on that outboard as a faster prop.


----------

